# Motor Trend Samples Supercharged STaSIS Audi R8 5.2 Challenge Extreme Edition



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

MotorTrend.com has filed a driving report on STaSIS' most radical supercharger setup for the Audi R8 V10. Dubbed 'Challenge Extreme' Edition, this matte grey coupe was well loved the staffer who wrote the piece. Here's a sample.



> One more question came to mind as I rolled up the nearly pitch-black windows of the Challenge Extreme Edition (a $55,995 upgrade package for the R8 5.2) at Highland Avenue: Who really needs more than 525 horsepower routed to all four corners?


Okay, we'll admit, the story is a bit light on driving impressions and more about setting the mood. There's a video that's a bit odd though it does give you some nice engine note sampling. The best part are the photos, original shots with high-res available.

Read more about it after the jump.

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests...enge_extreme_edition/index.html#ixzz1RO4TNzG1


----------

